# Organizadores de piezas que nos pueden salir gratis



## gradoskelvin (Abr 9, 2013)

Los conseguí reuniendo los contenedores de chucherías que desechó un quiosco de mi localidad. Por si a alguien le pudiera interesar.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 9, 2013)

Muy buena idea, gracias por comprtirla


----------



## cansi22 (Abr 9, 2013)

Coño mañana bajo al chino y pillo varias cajas


----------



## interpic (Abr 11, 2013)

Tambien sirven las cajas de helado que sean trasparentes.

Y no cuestan nada


----------



## gradoskelvin (Abr 11, 2013)

lo siento Interpic pero las de helados no llevan cajones estas si llevan gracias de antemano


----------



## EXELSIOR (Abr 11, 2013)

Je yo tengo un estante de esos donde pones verduras pero en sendos estantes...
Era de una despensa y se lo regalaron a mi hermana y depues eya a mi madre y despues eya a mi...


----------



## Brod (Abr 11, 2013)

Se ve practico y GRATIS, ja ja yo tengo una caja de abanos (no fumo) y como 20 cajitas y bolsitas esparcidas por ahí, me voy a tener que conseguir o construir algo así. 73 para todos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 11, 2013)

pregunta que significa 73 para todos?


----------



## Brod (Abr 11, 2013)

73 significa saludos (en lenguaje de radioaficionado), perdón, es mala costumbre, "OM" aquí te pongo mas por si te interesan.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 11, 2013)

muchas gracias por la info


----------



## Brod (Abr 11, 2013)

De nada, un placer su alteza


----------



## Finskey (Abr 11, 2013)

Yo tengo unos cajones de verduras , amarillo,azul y rojo! que eran de mi mama jajaaj , Esta es muy buena idea y gracias Brod me estoy iniciando en ser un radioaficionado!


----------



## Javier215 (Abr 12, 2013)

Excelente idea y sin ningun costo


----------



## gradoskelvin (Abr 13, 2013)

hola ha todos espero tener mas amigos en el foro y tener buen comienzo con el tema de los organizadores     
la verdad creo una buena idea para no costar nada y son de gran capacidad y fácil de utilizar 
                                     bueno un saludos para todos y gracias de antemano


----------



## cansi22 (Abr 13, 2013)

Te comes lo de dentro y lo llenas de cositas jajaja
Tambien me dio un amigo como 20 cajas de puritos metalicas.


----------



## morta (Abr 13, 2013)

Esas cajas metálicas están perfectas para proyectos de RF donde se necesita blindaje !!


----------



## gradoskelvin (Abr 14, 2013)

hola de nuevo . soy electricista y trabajo de mantenimiento del alumbrado publico en el ayuntamiento de tomares
si tenéis alguna duda al respecto que os pueda ayudar pues adelante


----------



## jcgf (Abr 14, 2013)

a continuacion paso a detallar un invento que hice un día posiblemente de lluvia con un papel y un bolígrafo en un coche.  Una larga espera en un día de inspiración.

yo empleo pequeñas latas de atún (de las redondas) .. formando un trebol (previamente matado el canto haciendo girar la lata sobre si misma mientras machaco el canto con una llave inglesa grande).  Si se quiere más seguridad se le pueden pasar unas manos de laca de uñas... o hasta sumergir del revés en un platito con barniz.

hago 2 tréboles.. enfrentados... y por debajo unidos por una pletina perforada. La unión 1 pétalo de un trébol con 1 pétalo de otro trebol.. y unidos por un casquillo plastico o trozo de tuberia fina de pvc.  Yo tomé tapas de rotuladores de pizarra marca bic por tener muchos gastados en el trabajo.   Todas las uniones con silicona de poliuretano (de la empleada en construcción por ser una unión bastante fuerte a la vez que flexible)  Los grupos de 3 latas tb se pueden unir con un tubito fino para ayudarse a la unión en lugar de hacerlo directamente.

se preparan varios elementos como el anterior.. y se ensartan en una barilla roscada bastante gruesa (métrica 8)  Se ponen tuercas autoblocantes a modo de separador y si fuese necesario arandelas de carrocero.

la ventaja es que estos cajoncitos pueden girar... y se puede acceder a todos los 6 compartimentos de los 2 pisos diferentes simultáneamente (total 12 compartimentos accesibles de manera simultánea)

Para el pie empleé uno que tenía una pequeña plataforma metálica y pesada que impide vuelcos, pero por ser un prototipo queda al ingenio de cada uno.

si alguien tiene dudas puede preguntar.  Incluso podría buscar alguna fotografía

Yo lo tengo con la tornillería más básica para los ordenadores a un lado de la mesa de trabajo.... tornilo especial para ventiladores, tornilos M3 para fijación de unidades ópticas, tornillos de fijación de discos duros, separadores hexagonales para conectores DB15 de monitores, tornillos avellanados de cierre de fuentes de alimentación, separadores de placa base de diferentes tipos, etc...


----------



## cansi22 (Abr 14, 2013)

jcgf dijo:


> a continuacion paso a detallar un invento que hice un día posiblemente de lluvia con un papel y un bolígrafo en un coche.  Una larga espera en un día de inspiración.
> 
> yo empleo pequeñas latas de atún (de las redondas) .. formando un trebol (previamente matado el canto haciendo girar la lata sobre si misma mientras machaco el canto con una llave inglesa grande).  Si se quiere más seguridad se le pueden pasar unas manos de laca de uñas... o hasta sumergir del revés en un platito con barniz.
> 
> ...



 Foto o reporte jajajaja


----------



## jcgf (Abr 21, 2013)

'O    O
'   O
'   O
'O    O

todas las capas con 6 latas (como el gráfico indicado)
todas ensartadas en un abarilla roscada (con tuercas autoblocantes separadoras para que no se muevan)

ahora no tengo foto a mano.  Si algo no entiendes pregunta


----------



## fen2006 (Abr 22, 2013)

yo guardo los componentes en la caja del teipe 33 de 3M


----------

